# Probleme mit der Netzwerk Karte

## Hotstuff

Meine Netzwerk Karte geht nicht. Werend der Installation ging sie

Was muss eigentlich in der

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net stehen

Gruss DAve

----------

## Fibbs

Tolle Fehlerbeschreibung!

Mein Auto fährt nicht... gestern fuhr es noch....

Ist das korrekte Modul geladen? Hast Du es im Kernel drin?

Wie hast Du Deinen Kernel gebaut, wie sieht Deine .config aus?

Welches Modul muss für Deine Netzwerkkarte geladen sein?

==> Installationsdoku lesen hilft!

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Die Netzwerk Karte heisst:

Realtek RTL8139 (A/B/C/8130) PCI Fast Ethernet NIC

Ja im Kernel ist die Aktiviert

Mein Kernel ist 2.6.8

In der Datei 

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net mache ich die config.

Habe ich folgendes drin

iface_eth0="dhcp"

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start?

----------

## Hotstuff

Es geht auch nicht wenn ich dein Befehl eingebe dann macht es etwas

Bringing eth0 up via DHCP 

nach ca 1 Minute kommen 2 rote ! zeichen.

Wo liegt da der Fehler

Was kann ich noch machen

Gruss Dave[/b]

----------

## RoyalRob

Wenn Du DSL hast, dann nicht dhcp nehmen sondern 'up'.

Und rp-pppoe installiert bzw. adsl-setup?!

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe Cablecom. Und das leuft wie ich weis alles über DHCP

Gruss Dave

----------

## RoyalRob

 *dave1986 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe Cablecom. Und das leuft wie ich weis alles über DHCP
> 
> Gruss Dave

 

klar, jeder provider hat einen dhcp laufen, damit du an deine ip kommst... aber ich gehe von dem dhcp in der doku von einem server der im privaten oder firmen netzwerk steht...

----------

## redflash

Für deine Netzwerkkarte gibt es 2 Treiber im Kernel.

1.8139cp 

2.8139too

Bei erstem der eigentlich für die neueren Chips habe ich schon Probleme feststellen müssen.

Probiere also mal 8139too als Treiber.

Am Besten das Ganze als Modul kompilieren.

Bevor du mit Dhcp probierst. Starte die Karte per Hand, gibt ihr eine IP und versuch mal einen ping.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Könnte es Probleme geben wen beide im Kernel aktiviert ist. Das ist es nämlich so.

Wie meinst du komplieren. Ich bin gentoo Anfänger. Kannst du mit Bitte sagen was genu für Parameter soll ausführen.

Vielen herzlichen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## psyqil

Beim googlen nach "cablecom linux" ist das hier der erste Treffer...schon gelesen?

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Cablecom und Linux Atikel bringt mir nicht viel weil es auch nicht geht. Es will verbinden aber es scheidert immer. Habe Netmaske, Ip , und Gateway eingegeben.  

Wo muss ich die DNS hizufügen die braucht es.  

Gruss DAve

----------

## hoerbe

DNS musst du nirgens hinzufügen. Das wird vom dhcp-client automatisch in der /etc/resolv.conf gemacht.

mach mal das:

lsmod, und schau ob "rlt8139" o.ä geladen ist falls du den Treiber als Modul kompilert hast. Dann in /etc/conf.d/net alles auskommentieren ausser iface_eth0="dhcp" (falls du nur eine Netzwerkkarte hast). Wieso gibst du dort Nezmaske, Ip etc. ein? Bist du Hellseher? Genau diese Infos holt dir ja der dhcp-client!

Und dann:

"/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" oder

"/etc/init.d/dhcpcd start" bzw. restart.

Geht alles problemlos. Hat aber gar nichts mit der Cablecon zu tun sondern mit deinem setup.

Mit "ifconfig eth0" kannst du dann überprüfen ob du eine IP bekommen hast.

----------

## psyqil

Also, den dhcpd brauchst Du nicht als client, den DNS trägst Du in /etc/resolv.conf ein, der hilft Dir aber auch nichts ohne bestehende Verbindung. Welche IP und Gateway hast du denn eingegeben?

Hast Du denn Deine Karte mal auf "10Mbit half-duplex" eingestellt? 

Tip: emerge ethtool && ethtool eth0

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt das Packet emerge ethtool && ethtool eth0 installiert.

Wie geht es weiter wie muss cih meine Netzwerk Karte installieren. 

Unter /etc/resolv.conf habe ich die dns eingetragen nameserver ip

Gruss Dave

----------

## _desta_

Hallo !

Ich kenne das Problem mit der Netzwerkkarte.

Nicht als Modul sonder fix im Kernel kompilieren ist die Lösung, dann funktioniert es.

Bei mir war es halt so, hatte auch ne Zeit gebraucht bis ich draufgekommen bin.

Grüße Alex

P.S.:Solltest Du nicht wissen wie du die Netzwerkkarte  in den Kernel bekommst helfe ich dir gerne weiter.

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wie meinst du genau mit dem Configuriern. Was muss ich den ganz genau mâchen

Danke das du mir helfen willst!

Gruss Dave

----------

## Hotstuff

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave

----------

## Neo_0815

Ins Kernelsource root Dir gehen, dort ein 

make menuconfig

Nun statt ein <M> beim NIC ein <*> draus machen.

make && make modules_install eingeben.

Dann noch das Kernelimage und Grub einrichten ( das macht jeder anders ... also am einfachsten Image nach Boot kopiern, gut benennen, Bootloader Conf anpassen ).

MfG

----------

## Hotstuff

Hallo

Wo genau finde ich das im Kernel das NIC

Gruss Dave

----------

## theche

NIC==Netzwerkkarte

----------

